# Chuck Eye Steak Video..part 1



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2008)

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XY9-FKaArpw"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XY9-FKaArpw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 28, 2008)

roflmao

you need a new swatter and more duct tape


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL! Duct tape can fix anything. 
Awaiting the "good chance part 2 will happen".


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2008)

there will be 3 parts, Allah willing.  here's part 2

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gulVhCHIXQ0"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gulVhCHIXQ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2008)

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SG5DlQVYyY0"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SG5DlQVYyY0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>

part 3


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ray Charles could hit a fly with that baby!!!! Good job!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 28, 2008)

You should quit your day job and get a job on TV! Kind of sounded a little like peg leg!


----------



## Finney (Jul 28, 2008)

Man.... That sux.  :roll: 
Don't show these at a job interview if you ever try for TV.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok...no one else is goning to say it so I will...The host is great, the info is top  notch and its all very entertaining...*BUT THE CAMERA SUCKS OUT LOUD!!*  Those outside shots were horrid and it looks like you are on some kind of webcam.  Sorry Cappy...it aint you...its the camera!


----------



## Griff (Jul 28, 2008)

Rempe has a point about the outside shots. Now I know what they mean when they say "blue movie.'


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2008)

The camera man is fired and I'm taking applications.
It's all JB's fault.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok gonna try a chuck eye.  It's our secret ok.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 28, 2008)

You have a great personality and technique. The video camera's ISO setting got messed up somehow. Which camera do you have? Keep trying. Check your settings and do you have a viewfinder that show the output of the video?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 28, 2008)

You guys missed the point. You have to watch this while drinking, just like Cappy's reflection in that Weber.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> You guys missed the point. You have to watch this while drinking, just like Cappy's reflection in that Weber.



RB, your looking a little too hard at the video!!! That was way more info that I cared to know!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2008)

MmmMMM Them chuck eyes are my favorite !


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a fly swatter like that…I zapped myself with it..my ear rang for a few hours…
Nice job Cappy keep em coming…


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 29, 2008)

I concur with Rempy & GT, Your camera suckx... What is it? Kind? Model?
Most Importantly, did you mess with its factory settings?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I concur with Rempy & GT, Your camera suckx... What is it? Kind? Model?
> Most Importantly, did you mess with its factory settings?



Maybe he needs to blow the dust off the lens?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 29, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   :twisted:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2008)

JB did you tell him about me blowing in the computer?  You bastard!
I'm guess the camera sucks as bad as the flyswatters.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a DXG - 565v from Walmart for a hundred bucks.  It's also for sale.
what's an ISO?  Factory settings?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 29, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> JB did you tell him about me blowing in the computer?  You bastard!
> I'm guess the camera sucks as bad as the flyswatters.



 That was funny Cappy, Human dust blower  

I just looked up your camera, You must have it in PC Webcam mode.  
That why your videos look like crap, 

Put it in camcorder mode Boy!

If you lost the manual Get it here:
http://dxgusa.helpserve.com/index.php?_ ... id=0&nav=0


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2008)

manual?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2008)

alright, I actually read some of the manual, something
I am very much against.  didn't see anything about pc cam
mode...I did make some technical adjustments that will
result in better pics outside....I covered most of the lens
with duct tape.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think the videos look great.
Watching them after I consume beer of course.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2008)

you are seeing them as I intended them to be seen.

all this started when I thought I had a whole hog cook
scheduled and I wanted to tape it, so I bought a camera.
The cook got canceled, and I'm left with a shitty camera.

However, the non-cooking segments even make me laugh
so there may be some more of those.

A friend of mine recently got a camera and loves to use it...
if the hog cook is re scheduled, which I'm told it will be,
he's agreed to film it for me....with his camera.


----------



## jminion1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cappy 
So this is the first time I saw the real you.. wouldn't Otis been a more realistic avatar rather than Barney?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2008)

don't make me put a Citizens Arrest on you


----------



## Unity (Jul 29, 2008)

In part 1, when they dubbed the English they didn't sync the words with the mouth very well.

--John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 30, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> In part 1, when they dubbed the English they didn't sync the words with the mouth very well.
> 
> --John





			
				jminion said:
			
		

> Cappy
> So this is the first time I saw the real you.. wouldn't Otis been a more realistic avatar rather than Barney?



Now thats funny!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Forget the camera. If you want to record a cook, just do something illegal while cooking and 6 people will be recording it for you. Court records show it works for me.


----------



## Griff (Jul 30, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Forget the camera. If you want to record a cook, just do something illegal while cooking and 6 people will be recording it for you. Court records show it works for me.


----------



## Finney (Aug 2, 2008)

jminion said:
			
		

> Cappy
> So this is the first time I saw the real you.. *wouldn't Otis been a more realistic avatar* rather than Barney?



Otis once sued Cappy because of trademark infrigement.  Seems Otis had the trademark on how drunk you can be and Cappy passed it.  Otis said he would have over looked it, but Cappy was too underdressed to pull it off.  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 2, 2008)

why don't you go search for some umami


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2008)

Jim never claimed to be good at the videos nor did he say he had the face for them, why do you think he works in radio!  Great job Jim, you're very fun to watch!


----------

